# What size pony do I need?



## Ashley (Apr 12, 2009)

Not sure if anybody can help me with this question but thought I would give it a shot.

I am hoping to trade a horse for pony/small big horse for my son but not sure what size he needs.

He is intimidated by my gelding who is about 14'3.

He is 11, around 5'2 and 100 pounds. Any ideas?


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it depends on what you want to do just ride at home a couple times a month or consistent riding every week? Walk trot work or really riding a bit harder?

We have a aged 13.3 hand pony for Raven- Raven is 12 1/2 almost 5'3 and 89 lbs and she rides english so she is not looking to large for her yet but I would not at this moment purchase her a pony of this size (we have had star for a few years already) I think he would outgrow a 13-2 13.3 hand pony pretty quickly. I would work on building his confidence and sticking with a pony in the 14.2 hand size


----------



## Ashley (Apr 19, 2009)

Well guess he wont be riding then. My riding horse is in the 14 hand size. he is mellow as can be and 25 year old, he runs from him he is that afraid of him.


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, if he's intimidated at eleven years old, I don't think it's the SIZE of the horse that's intimidating. I don't think I'd go out and buy a horse for him, nor force horses upon him. Sounds like it's just not for him, so perhaps find another hobby of his choosing to enjoy?

Andrea


----------



## Ashley (Apr 21, 2009)

Im not "Forceing" him to ride. HE is the want that asked to learn and actually wants a riding horse.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 21, 2009)

I think your best bet is to go slow let him handle the minis until he feels comfortable and then let him just start with grooming your pony giving her treats whatever until he feels comfortable maybe start him riding on a lunge line till he builds his confidence


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 21, 2009)

If he really is wanting to be around horses and ride, but is having confidence problems it will take careful thought and research to find the best way to help him build his confidence. I have been there (and will probably always have some reservations). Perhaps working with a well trained honest mini would be a good start. Research some REALLY good riding stables AND instructors in your area. The RIGHT instructor and school horses are KEY (I found that out myself). They can really build confidence. Go and watch them teaching several times at least, especially children. Ask for references. They shouldn't mind giving you them if they are reliable. It's hard work "unsticking a panic button", that I know. Good luck!


----------



## Marty (Apr 28, 2009)

Your riding horse sounds good and is the right size too. I absolutely would not buy him his own horse until he has paid his dues first. Like the others said, I'd have him ground working the minis first for a confidence builder and see if he really has the devotion or is just looking for something to do on occasion.

Then I'd be calling in a professional instructor to come to the house and do an evaluation of both boy and horse and see what it really is that scares him about your horse and if your horse could be used as a suitable mount for him right now as a walk/trot horse and go from there. This needs to be a real professional that knows how to deal with kids and horses and nothing less. I would advise you to go in your house, do not interfere with the instructor and let him/her do their job until they are done and ready to give you a report. Sometimes an outsider can gain a lot more ground as an instructor than mom.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (May 4, 2009)

I have to agree with having someone else give him lessons and build his confidence. It has nothing to do with your ability and everything to do with your mother/son relationship



Kids tend to do better when anyone but their parent is coaching them.


----------

